# John Deere 4400 combine electric clutch



## Tobydog (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi There,
I am using an old jd 4400 combine to cut oats and the elecrtric clutch is not working. We used bolts to override it. We'd like to get it to work properly, so we have some questions:
Why is the electric clutch even there?
What cuts it on/off?
Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks,
Ben


----------



## carter (Jun 10, 2013)

It is there so you can start and stop the header quickly


----------



## carter (Jun 10, 2013)

Also to stop and start it on the upper left corner of the control panel there should be a yellow pull out switch that's what controls it


----------

